# Vote for Modern American Shetland Pony Heza JackRabbit as the USEF Horse of the Year!



## ASPC/AMHR Breed Promotion (Jan 2, 2011)

Heza JackRabbit, a Modern American Shetland Pony, may only be 46” tall but he just became larger than life as one of five horses from the entire country in the running for the USEF Horse of the Year title. Rabbit, who is registered with the... American Shetland Pony Club (ASPC), is a six-year-old, black stallion and National Grand Champion Roadster Pony. “I am very excited for Rabbit and for the American Shetland Pony Club,” said Michelle LeGrotte, the proud owner of Rabbit. LeGrotte, who owns Dreamland Shetlands in Rockville, Missouri, said that she is honored that Rabbit is the first Shetland Pony to be up for the Horse of the Year title. Rabbit has been trained by Jim Knight throughout his career and won two National Champions in Modern Roadster with Knight. Go to USEF.org and vote!(you must be a USEF member to vote) Info take from the ASPC/AMHR website.


----------



## ASPC/AMHR Breed Promotion (Jan 3, 2011)

Horse of the Year Awards voting ends Tuesday, January 11, 2011 at midnight. Any one becoming a member can vote for Horse of the Year until then. You can join on the USEF website.


----------

